# The Little House Out Back and lots of Beef



## raygunter (Nov 2, 2012)

In preparation for a large number of folks to feed, Smoking 8 full briskets in the Little House Out Back.



Smoker..... The Little House Out Back














2012-03-23 10.43.16.jpg



__ raygunter
__ Nov 2, 2012









Got'em seasoned with a dry rub of my own.














2012-11-02 06.43.15.jpg



__ raygunter
__ Nov 2, 2012








Now to get-em all dressed up with their stockings


My setup does not have nearly enough rack space for 8 briskets

	so big cooks like this I found that hanging in net bags works just great.















2012-11-02 06.53.33.jpg



__ raygunter
__ Nov 2, 2012




















2012-11-02 06.53.52.jpg



__ raygunter
__ Nov 2, 2012









Hang-em out to smoke















2012-11-02 07.50.51.jpg



__ raygunter
__ Nov 2, 2012








I'll update when finished


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 2, 2012)

Those briskets look like they're going to be awesome. The smokehouse is also a work of art. What kind of wood did you use to build it?

enjoy everything looks great.

Chris


----------



## raygunter (Nov 2, 2012)

Hey there Chris.

The basic structure is just a 3/4 plywood construction.  But the wife would not like a plywood box in the middle of the yard, nope not likely.  So I covered the outside with Cedar and stained it so it looks allot better.  The pic shows a propane take but thats been replaced with a natural gas line.


----------



## schaydu (Nov 2, 2012)

WOW!!..........


----------



## 25mike87 (Nov 2, 2012)

That is an impressive smokehouse


----------



## pit 4 brains (Nov 2, 2012)

Never seen a brisket being hung in a stockin'. Gonna be watching this one... Cool smokehouse.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Nov 2, 2012)

Wow great job and LOVE the smoker!!!!!


----------



## driedstick (Nov 2, 2012)

Very nice briskets and smoker, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Im in - can't wait to see final pics, good luck


----------



## jarjarchef (Nov 2, 2012)

That is one great looking Little House........

Briskets look like they will be great...


----------



## handymanstan (Nov 2, 2012)

Nice!!


----------



## mike johnson (Nov 2, 2012)

Never seen brisket hung like that.I cant wait to see what the final pics look like.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## woodcutter (Nov 2, 2012)

That is a cool smoker!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 2, 2012)

:110:


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 2, 2012)

Looks great Ray!


~Martin


----------



## raygunter (Nov 2, 2012)

Just took the briskets off and brought them in ...... too big of a hurry so the picture is very bad.....













2012-11-02 19.01.04.jpg



__ raygunter
__ Nov 2, 2012






Ill do another during the cutting and get better sharpness.

All in all the net bags worked pretty good, one thing that is noticable right off is that they are much more uniform in shape and they seem to be more moist.  Dont know for sure but the cutting is tomorrow and we'll know then. This is really the first serious attempt at brisket in a bag.

These 8 briskets and 50 lbs of chicken breast that I'll cook tomorrow morning in a more conventional method, will serve 290 Sunday lunch at church.


----------



## rabbithutch (Nov 2, 2012)

:popcorn

Love the smokehouse!


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 3, 2012)

Ray

I wish I was a member of your church. I really like the look of the cedar. Natural gas sounds like a great way to go. Unfortunately up here it's close to 5 grand for an initial hookup. Hope the weather cooperates with the gathering. Have fun.

Chris


----------

